# Long-term planning: Workbench designs



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

This won't be a project for this year, but I've been working on clearing out the garage and it looks like I may, someday, have space for a larger bench in it!

That means it's time to start considering what I want to do for a bench. My current bench is tiny: roughly 49"x24", which I've been told isn't big enough to build anything. I did use it to build a queen size bedframe, but it wasn't simple.

Bench 1 by a_mckenzie_4, on Flickr

The new one will be more like seven to eight feet long, and I'm looking for anywhere from 18-24" deep, and likely either a Shaker-style or an approximation of a Nicholson. In either case I plan on a wagon vise. I've never really needed one, but there have been times it would have been helpful. I'll likely also use a leg vise, since I've come to like the style a lot.

I basically only use hand tools, largely because I enjoy them and there's no grounded outlets in my current shop, and work out of a Dutch-style tool chest. In-bench storage would be nice for small parts, but I won't likely be keeping much in the way of tools in the drawers of a Shaker bench. When the garage is finished I'll be adding a drill press and bandsaw, which are currently a challenge to power.

Has anyone here used both? Do you have an opinion? My current bench is essentially a Shaker bench with space added to allow use of holdfasts, and I mostly like it.

I'd be interested in seeing what you folks come up with for preferences for or against.

​Thanks!


----------



## ShaneC70 (Apr 5, 2015)

Any luck yet on finding plans for a work bench like the one pictured, butt longer?
I too am looking to build one like this.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

It is doubtful if you will find the exact bench/plans to fit all of your WW requirements. Some benches are just an old solid door on two saw-horses, while other benches are filled with many features. Consider to first design on paper or using Sketch-up, your bench that will fit your needs and work area. Notice the heavy duty features of manufactured benches - such as a thick top surface, sturdy legs/bracing, storage below, etc., and incorporate those features into your bench if needed. However you choose to design/build your bench today, you will probably add/change some features as your WW skills improve. Be safe.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

ShaneC70 said:


> Any luck yet on finding plans for a work bench like the one pictured, butt longer?
> I too am looking to build one like this.


The one pictured is my own design, so I don't really need to find plans. :thumbsup:

The full writeup of the design is at my blog, but I can give you some details here.

1) The legs are douglas fir 4x4. Before you do anything else, let them dry for a long time: these things come from the lumber yard soaking wet most of the time. 

2) There are two lengthwise rails, both at the bottom, both douglas fir. They're connected to the legs with mortise and tenon joints, and are roughly centered on the legs. Each leg is rabbeted on the inside upper edge to capture the bottom shelf. I believe the back rail is also rabbeted on the outer edge to capture the back plate, but I can't recall for sure... I'd have to pull the bench away from the wall to check, and I'm not going to have time for at least a few days.

3) The shelves, sides, and back are made of 3/4" cabinet grade plywood. The sides are in two sections, a small section at the top and a larger section on the bottom. They're separated by exactly the thickness of the top shelf, and the top shelf fits almost entirely between the legs (there's a small cutout in each corner), and is held just by those two pieces of ply. The top shelf is enough below the benchtop that a Gramercy holdfast can drop all the way down and just barely not touch it. The sides are rabbeted into the insides of the legs.

4) The vise uses a large screw that I bought from Woodcraft, with a jaw made from pine. That was a mistake: use a harder wood. It works, but it's prone to flexing oddly if I need to crank down on it.

5) The top is four layers of plywood, and I'd do this differently if I did it again also. The bottom three layers are glued together, with 1x4 fitted and glued around them, projecting up from the top enough to keep the topmost layer from sliding around. The top layer is held in place by that edge, and a drywall screw in each corner to keep it from warping. If I were doing it again, I'd probably make it from solid wood: drilling dog holes in the plywood sucks. 

6) The top is held in place by TimberLok screws that go through the bottom three layers of the top, then down into the legs. There's one in each leg, and they hold like you wouldn't believe. 


That's... pretty much it. Cut mortises and rabbets in the legs, cut the tenons and rabbets in the rails, and screw everything together. I pinned the M&T joints and didn't bother to glue them. Everything is still holding up and square after three years and two moves, so I suppose I did them right. The plywood can be glued or screwed, and a lot of it. I think I probably spent a total of about 10 or 12 hours putting the main bench together, and then cut out the back in another hour or so.

If you want to build one and have specific questions, let me know.


----------

